# JAN 27th USACI CAR AUDIO COM AT IMPORT FACEOFF



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Sunday, 27 January 2013 09:00 until 17:00

http://www.importfaceoff.net/phoenix_2013.jpg
ALL INFO ON Import Face-Off - Official Website

EVENT ACTIVITIES:
Car/truck/bike show, 1/4 mile drag racing, Usaci double points stereo crank it up contest, burnout contest (time permitting), drifting, vendors, pit midway, and live DJs.

... PRICES
Spectator $17 ($15 with flier at gate)
Children 10 and under FREE
Car Show Entry $30 (does not include free passenger pass).
Test and Tune Drag Racer $30 (open to any make/model)
Competition Drag Racer $30 (imports and sport compacts only)
Drift $30 (practice or competition)
Burnout Contest FREE


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

BUMP. 
8 more hours


----------

